# 2010 Nor'easter Archery Tournament, a USAT/Jr. USAT Qualifier Event



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

2010 Nor'easter Archery Tournament, a USAT/Jr. USAT Qualifier Event
http://www.massarchery.org/docs/Noreaster/2010Noreaster/frontpage.htm


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Team rounds. Looks like the word is getting out that team rounds are the best opportunities for a counties with many high performing archers to earn world championship and Olympic medals.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

This weekend is the Nor'easter


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

The weather forecast is PERFECT! Sunny with highs in the 70's and 80's. :shade:


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

It is exciting to see a new outdoor USAT qualifier take place in the densely populated east region of USA Archery.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Folks,
Please post picture of the inaugural Nor' Easter USAT event.
Thank you in advance!


----------



## PDS-JOAD (Jun 1, 2009)

Live Results
http://www.ianseo.net/Details.php?toId=74


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

PDS-JOAD said:


> Live Results
> http://www.ianseo.net/Details.php?toId=74


Day one results and brackets are available.


----------



## archerymom2 (Mar 28, 2008)

Event photos from today are posted at

http://picasaweb.google.com/BethLuman01/NorEaster2010#

I tried to get at least one close-up of each archer, plus awards and some fun shots. You can download photos directly from the Picasa website. If you want a higher resolution file, just shoot me a PM with the file number and your email address.

Great shooting today! Sorry I won't be there tomorrow to photograph the OR's (my archer is a cadet, so not participating tomorrow).

Enjoy!!
Beth Luman


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Serious Fun said:


> 2010 Nor'easter Archery Tournament, a USAT/Jr. USAT Qualifier Event
> http://www.massarchery.org/docs/Noreaster/2010Noreaster/frontpage.htm


Individual Elimination Rounds underway.


----------



## lcv (Sep 7, 2004)

*Scores*

Am I the only one that can't get the scores on the net or is the site out of commission.


----------



## Huntmaster (Jan 30, 2003)

lcv said:


> Am I the only one that can't get the scores on the net or is the site out of commission.


It looks like someone changed the order of the tournament listings and lost the links to all the tournaments. Thank goodness they're staying up to date on twitter.

Men Compound
Broadwater
Willett
Clealand

Women Compound
Anschutz
Skarvan
Van Natta 

Men Recurve
Kaminski
Tollis
Wunderle

Women Recurve
Leek
Scavotto
Gilbert

All in that order - Gold, Silver, Bronze
http://twitter.com/usaarchery


----------



## PDS-JOAD (Jun 1, 2009)

Try these. Pete

http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2010/74/IBCM.pdf

http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2010/74/IBRM.pdf

http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2010/74/IBCW.pdf

http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2010/74/IBRW.pdf


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Leek, Kaminski, Anschutz and Broadwater Win First-Ever Nor'Easter
http://usarchery.org/news/2010/07/0...nd-broadwater-win-first-ever-nor-easter/37028
USA Archery Posting


----------



## azarcherymom (Jul 13, 2004)

*Complete results????*

Does anyone have the complete results. We know who won the eliminations matches 1st thru 4th, but how did rest finish and what were the scores shot?
Why is it so hard to post complete results? Isn't that what the new scoring system is supposed to do? Those results have been posted on all the other shoots. If they are posted and I am just not seeing them, Sorry. Just so frustrating!


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

azarcherymom said:


> Does anyone have the complete results. We know who won the eliminations matches 1st thru 4th, but how did rest finish and what were the scores shot?
> Why is it so hard to post complete results? Isn't that what the new scoring system is supposed to do? Those results have been posted on all the other shoots. If they are posted and I am just not seeing them, Sorry. Just so frustrating!


Julie
I see everything on the ianseo website except for final ranking, and thats just a button away that TD Kartina can have posted.


----------



## H Sahi (Aug 21, 2007)

*Nor'Easter Results*

Katrina posted all the results on the www.massarchery.org site as well if you want the complete run down. I looked yesterday for the first time, and I was very impressed, Katrina had already posted them.

Thank Katrina for everything - what a great tournament.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

H Sahi said:


> Katrina posted all the results on the www.massarchery.org site as well if you want the complete run down. I looked yesterday for the first time, and I was very impressed, Katrina had already posted them.
> 
> Thank Katrina for everything - what a great tournament.


Hummmm...I can't find the total results either. I find the same brackets here that are on the live scoring website. But not the scores for the brackets and the final placing of each archer beyond the 1-4. Am I missing something?


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Landed in AZ said:


> Hummmm...I can't find the total results either. I find the same brackets here that are on the live scoring website. But not the scores for the brackets and the final placing of each archer beyond the 1-4. Am I missing something?


Barbara, Are you refering to what some call the "Final Round Ranking" like this sheet from 2010 EJN? http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2010/71/IFRCM.pdf
I have emailed Katrina ask that it be posted.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Serious Fun said:


> Barbara, Are you refering to what some call the "Final Round Ranking" like this sheet from 2010 EJN? http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2010/71/IFRCM.pdf
> I have emailed Katrina ask that it be posted.


Yes but more like what they did in the other events too where the scores are posted for each set as well. Those are more important these days.


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Landed in AZ said:


> Yes but more like what they did in the other events too where the scores are posted for each set as well. Those are more important these days.


You may be referring to the ORIS format (Olympic Results and Information System) which includes the arrow value score per set match end. So Final Ranking and ORIS set end arrow values on the brackes are what you are looking for like what is shown for the 2010 EJN.
This is why it is so important for the archer to use the hand held terminals so that the result can be as complete as possible. I have sent a message to Katrina requesting ORIS format bracket information and Final Ranking.


----------



## Landed in AZ (May 11, 2008)

Serious Fun said:


> You may be referring to the ORIS format (Olympic Results and Information System) which includes the arrow value score per set match end. So Final Ranking and ORIS set end arrow values on the brackes are what you are looking for like what is shown for the 2010 EJN.
> This is why it is so important for the archer to use the hand held terminals so that the result can be as complete as possible. I have sent a message to Katrina requesting ORIS format bracket information and Final Ranking.


If nothing else something like this would be helpful like from Gold Cup...

http://www.ianseo.net/TourData/2010/65/IBRW.pdf


----------



## Serious Fun (May 12, 2003)

Final Ranking and brackets with end scores posted in ORIS format posted here,
http://www.ianseo.net/Details.php?toId=74
and here,
http://www.massarchery.org/docs/Noreaster/2010Noreaster/frontpage.htm


----------

